# Ogden bay



## Bigdog (Sep 14, 2007)

Ogden bay we got trouble this year, if its not one thing its another, well went out to day to test the boat and i could not believe what i saw. they must of left the water down most of the summer cause the catails have grown across most of the main bay, i could not believe it i have never seen it like this, it is bad..............oh boy........


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

well..... that might not be good..... or, it might just separate people a little and keep ducks from sitting out in the middle. I doubt the cattails will last out in the middle though... dudes will run right through them or something so don't be the unlucky one that picks that spot for your blind... :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

what pond did you go run?


----------



## ChiefAutoParts (Sep 20, 2007)

I didn't think that the gates to the WMA's were open yet... I thought it was this weekend that they opened up.


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 14, 2007)

the gates opened on most of them last sat morning, i have been helping a friend set his motor up we have been to ogden bay a few times, the big pond unit 1, also if you hunt in our northern marshes you need to check local water conditions at your fav spot because they are not good, unit 3 at ogden bay has no water to go down the channel dry mud and it is about 2 to 3 miles to the water edge on the big lake, it has really went down this summer,
willard spur i heard you can not even launch a airboat it is high and dry..........


----------



## jeeprunner1981 (Sep 19, 2007)

I was out on ogden just the other day( on the bige lake) the water levels were at thier normal levels I am not sure if they keeped the level this high al year for there is allot of weeds and cats that did take up about and 8th of the east side of the lake. But I think it iwll be good you can still motor through and it will give the birds some segregation as well as hunters.

Were is the section 3 is that on the other side you can access from 12th street


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

jeeprunner1981 said:


> Were is the section 3 is that on the other side you can access from 12th street


Unit 3 is on the south end of OB, you access it from 5600. When you come in from the 12th street, you come in on the north end of unit 1 (big pond), you have to hike in from the parking lots. If you go farther out on 12th ST; you can enter the Pintail Flats area of OB.


----------



## NiceShot (Sep 11, 2007)

Has anybody seen the water level up at Salt Creek or Public Shooting Ground?


----------

